# Leigh FMT PRO Impressive On Many Levels



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *pinto*... Have had mine for over 10 years and has never let me down… has also enabled some fancy quads,








that are unfortunately hidden to the unsuspecting public when assembled…

One other benefit for me was that it kept me away from that mongrel Fe*$*tool *Domino*... unfortunately, I surrendered to my dark side when *Domino* breakdown hardware was released… still sleep with mine, though not in the same bed anymore.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Great review *pinto*... Have had mine for over 10 years and has never let me down… has also enabled some fancy quads,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd weigh in. Nice quad tenons!


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I was going to ask the difference between this, the Festool Domino, a doweling jig or a traditional mortiser? Preference? My my limited experience, the dowels seem to be the strongest and the Domino joints the weakest.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I was going to ask the difference between this, the Festool Domino, a doweling jig or a traditional mortiser? Preference? My my limited experience, the dowels seem to be the strongest and the Domino joints the weakest.
> 
> - Newbie17


The primary difference is tools like a biscuit joiner, Domino, or doweling jig all use what is essentially a loose tenon.

The FMT makes integral mortise and tenon joints. The tenon is physically part the board. Makes for an exceptionally strong joint. If you cross-peg the joint it will last 100 years (with or without glue). You can't do that with loose tenons.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... My my limited experience, the dowels seem to be the strongest and the Domino joints the weakest.
> - Newbie17


Trying to compare apples with "apple llike" you'll find the domino much stronger than the dowel due to greater gluing surface.

The FMT may not be stronger than the domino on glued tenon for tenon… and as *pinto* mentioned you can cross-peg the FMT joint for greater strength… but then you can double cross-ped the Domino for a nearly as good.

I put off buying the Domino as I had a FMT, however, where the Domino comes into it's own is their breakdown hardware… which is what made me surrender to my dark side and embrace a Domino.

Nevertheless the FMT has greater flexibility and once familiar with it you can whip out quad tenons quicker than you can imagine.


----------

